

Your thoughts on startup, joday.com - sarthi
http://joday.com/#.UxmGvBcA8UI.twitter

======
tmarman
Curation of video is a fine idea, but I wanted to comment on the actual
messaging of the site so far.

Something the tone of the copy bothers me. "Let's meet Joe. Joe is an everyday
internet user". "Joe is confused!". I don't think most users, even every day
users, would describe themselves as "confused" about what to watch. Pandora
certainly doesn't position itself as helping music listeners be "less
confused".

I think it would be more useful to focus on the benefits, and how/why someone
needs this. And while we're on benefits, focusing on real features/benefits
has to be more impactful than saying "it takes only a few seconds to login".
Having that in there almost detracts from the real point you're trying to get
across, which is that you make video recommendations based on your viewing
history.

~~~
joday
I see. I will see, how we change the wording to be more meaningful.

------
orthecreedence
Cool concept, would be interested to see it in action. It's probably something
I'd use a few times but would only use regularly if it showed interesting
videos within the first few tries. Music is easier because it can be tuned out
in the background, while videos demand almost 100% of the viewers attention.
So if you're asking for that much attention, you better deliver =].

That said, _please_ refrain from the animations in the website's content.
Although it's trendy to have scroll-initiated animations, it really bugs the
shit out of me and makes me feel like I'm being treated like a toddler.

~~~
joday
Yes, finding relevant video is the goal but there would be lot of hit and miss
in the beginning... I guess having manual quality control over the machine
selected videos may add value... will keep that in mind... thanks for the
comment!

------
nemasu
Pandora for videos? Interesting. Seems like it would be difficult to generate
relevant recommendations as there is not as much metadata on videos as there
is for music (least I don't think there is). Would almost have to rely heavily
on a per channel type thing then per video I would think. Anyways, I ramble.
tl;dr: I would try it.

------
joday
Hi Guys,

Do you think Idea is worth to pursue?

If Yes, what would be the most useful feature you want from it?

Also would you like to be beta user?

Thanks, Nish

------
joday
Please sign-up for early access. It would truly encourage us to work very hard
and deliver great product to you. 1.10am PST Mountain View, CA

thanks, joday team

